# Where are you admitted?



## Winterreverie (Mar 24, 2007)

I've seem a lot of acceptance comments on here, but it seems like most people have been accepted to undergrad. Just wondering where the MFA's were accepted and into which programs?

This might give us all a more accurate time frame as to when we should be hearing from grad schools.

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## sa (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, I've been accepted to the UT Austin production program. I haven't heard from anywhere else.


----------



## Winterreverie (Mar 25, 2007)

Where else did you apply?

I've heard from Chapman but not UCLA.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2007)

I interviewed at UCLA yesterday, they said mid-April.

USC's site says "Graduate Applicants Notified After April 15th."

AFI says "In a letter dated April 16th, 2007, applicants will be notified of the decision."

Well, I paraphrased the AFI stuff.

So basically, get your taxes done, dye some Easter eggs, and enjoy not hounding your postal carrier for three weeks, then go nuts.


----------



## Anxious (Mar 29, 2007)

Has anyone heard from either NYU or Columbia?

I had an interview with NYU at the end of February, but I still haven't heard back.


----------



## Anxious (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually applied last year as well to NYU and made it to the interview round but was rejected.  I received the rejection letter on March 23rd.

Based upon that, I think there's some hope.


----------



## Anxious (Mar 29, 2007)

sa:

How many people do you know were accepted to NYU?


----------



## sa (Mar 29, 2007)

There was one person no this forum earlier in the tisch nyu string that said they got a call a few weeks ago and I know one person who was called two weeks ago by Susan Carnival. She said they told her some things about the makeup of the class this year (i.e. % of international students,etc.), which made me think they had decided upon the class as a whole. I don't see why they would have called a couple of people and not the rest, right?


----------



## sa (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, let's hope that I'm wrong in any case...


----------



## Anxious (Mar 30, 2007)

sa:

This other person who got in and who received the phone call from Carnival, is he or she an international student or living outside of New York City?


----------

